# pkg upgrade issue



## circus78 (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi,
I am using 11.2-RELEASE-p8.
I haven't used my netbook for a while; today I ran `freebsd-update fetch` and `freebsd-update install` (all went fine).
Anyway, I encountered issues with `pkg upgrade`, I mean I received lots on "not found" errors.

I noticed some little mismatch in package's version, for example:


```
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:i386/quarterly/All/xorg-server-1.18.4_10,1.txz: Not Found
```

while on repository there is:


```
https://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:i386/quarterly/All/xorg-server-1.18.4_11,1.txz
```

I ran `pkg-static update -f` and it seems my problem has gone.

Is the correct way to solve this kind of issue?

Thank you


----------



## Yze (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi circus78,

As we can see from first "Not Found" error that your local repository catalogue was out-of-sync. Running the above command will update your local FreeBSD repository catalogue (by default against FreeBSD remotes repository). You should run 
	
	



```
pkg update
```
 to update your local repository with the repositories as listed in pkg.conf. Then you can run 
	
	



```
pkg upgrade
```
 that will upgrade your packages (or what you have specified).

Long story short, your system should be in good state.


----------

